# MTB: Case Mt Stunt ride 10/25/09



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2009)

Was supposed to hook up with Trev & Paul this morning for some fun at Case MT. Unfortunately Trev had a last minute baby sitting problem and couldn’t make it. But my buddy Jamie (aka crazy trials guy) had some things clear up and gave me a call early in the morning to let me know that he was in. Met Jamie and at the bike shop and we drove down together. Arrived at the Line street lot at 9:00 where we met a couple of guys from CR that joined us. Paul arrived a few minutes later extremely hung over and we were eventually on our way. We headed straight for the stunt trail and the fun began. Made it up the first big up and over on the first try which made me happy. On the next stunt Jamie work his usual magic, and then one of the CF guys (Aaron) also killed it. This guy could really ride. The rest of the morning was really fun watching him and Jamie do really stupid / impressive things on their bikes. I really wished I brought a video camera because these two guys were killing it all morning. This was also Paul’s first time watching these crazy antics in person and he was thoroughly entertained.

I was able to hit some new stuff today, and clear things that have given me problems in the past. But I also duffed some stunts I have made several times. Win some loose some. I even managed to ride off the side of a fairly wide bridge by accident, about 30” high above lots of rocks. Have no idea what happened, one minute I was in the center, the next I am watching my front wheel about to go off the edge and I see lots of big rocks. I some how managed to pull a wheelie drop out from no where. My rear tire landed on dirt with my front tire elevated on a large rock in sort of a track stand. If I did it intentionally it would have been really bad ass, almost trials like. But it wasn’t intentional, and for a second I though I was going to get really hurt. After I changes my shorts we pressed on.

Last year when Brian and I rode with Jamie an company, we played a this one stunt on particular that gave me loads of problems, and all the down / drop options scared the crap out of me. This was the one that we caught on video where Jamie took a bad fall from a 5 foot ledge attempting a pedal kick drop. The up is a steep log pile, then when you get onto the ledge there is a rock pile you have to ride up to the second tier. Off the rock pile you take a hard left to stay on the upper level and then there are several off options. A couple of crazy drops and an uber steep roller with a sketchy tranny. I was able to make the up, and also hit the roller down. But the slippery leave kept me from cleaning it. Paul got a picture of me hitting the roller, and it is much steeper in person than it looks in the picture………. And it looks pretty steep in the pic. 



After this roller we came across some really crazy shit that Jamie and Aaron were killing. We just sat back and watched those two get stupid. Soon after we finished up and got back to the lot around 1:00pm. I also think I blew my new fork in the middle of the ride as it was leaking oil from the compression knob. Looks like my old fork that I just got back from warranty service will go on the bike while the new ones heads out for service.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of Aaron hitting a roller that Jamie calls Everest. This thing it Fg steep, with a little drop at the end. The up just to get on it aint to easy either. I still haven't sacked up to hit this one yet, but its on the list.


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, Since I didn't have the age excuse for taking things mellow, I at least had a raging hangover to blame!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2009)

Paul said:


> Yup, Since I didn't have the age excuse for taking things mellow, I at least had a raging hangover to blame!



Kind of sucks when a 50 year old guy can do shit like that on a bike. That last wall ride to the 6 foot drop they did was just insane.


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Kind of sucks when a 50 year old guy can do shit like that on a bike. That last wall ride to the 6 foot drop they did was just insane.



Dude is just totally focused. Amazing just watching the guy.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2009)

Paul said:


> Dude is just totally focused. Amazing just watching the guy.



Also a little crazy, and has some wierd sort of rock ESP.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like a good ride, nice work!



MR. evil said:


> Here is a pic of Aaron hitting a roller that Jamie calls Everest. This thing it Fg steep, with a little drop at the end. The up just to get on it aint to easy either. I still haven't sacked up to hit this one yet, but its on the list.



Is that the one that's towards the beginning of the stunt stuff?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks like a good ride, nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that's towards the beginning of the stunt stuff?



ya, it's like the 4th or 5th one in. It's really pissing me off that I haven't hit it yet. I have ridden stuff much steeper, but the entrance and the tiny drop at the end are in my head.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> ya, it's like the 4th or 5th one in. It's really pissing me off that I haven't hit it yet. I have ridden stuff much steeper, but the entrance and the tiny drop at the end are in my head.



I think I remember that one from last year.

Nice work on that large rock feature that Jamie took a nose dive off of last year.  IIRC the turn up to the second tier is pretty tricky, never mind the sketchy exits.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think I remember that one from last year.
> 
> Nice work on that large rock feature that Jamie took a nose dive off of last year.  IIRC the turn up to the second tier is pretty tricky, never mind the sketchy exits.



That roller in the picture look real sketchy becuase of the gap between the rocks and log. While it's very steep, it rolls very smooth and the trany is very easy. Took me a few minutes to work up the nearve to ride it, but it turned out to be one of the easier rollers of the day. Just goes to show how much of this stuff is in your head.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a great rip! :beer: One of these days I need to get over to Case and ride with you all as it looks (from the pictures I've seen) like it has some amazing natural features. 



> I also think I blew my new fork in the middle of the ride as it was leaking oil from the compression knob. Looks like my old fork that I just got back from warranty service will go on the bike while the new ones heads out for service.



What's with you and forks this year? I can't beleive you blew up a second! None the less further proof that your obviously riding hard and really pushing yourself and your equipment. Nicely done!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 26, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great rip! :beer: One of these days I need to get over to Case and ride with you all as it looks (from the pictures I've seen) like it has some amazing natural features.
> 
> 
> 
> What's with you and forks this year? I can't beleive you blew up a second! None the less further proof that your obviously riding hard and really pushing yourself and your equipment. Nicely done!



it's just bad Luck with the forks, all my stuff is fairly heavy duty and I am not riding even close
to what it can handle. If your up for
a Case rip we can set something up. We will plan for more
of a trail ride with a little bit of play time mixed in. Yesterdays ride was the exact opposite. But if you want to
see
some truly amazing / stupid stuff we will do a stunt ride and I will get the trials guys out to play.


----------

